# Motor Lathe diamond bit sharpened?



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can send a diamond bit lathe arm for a motor lathe to be re-sharpened? Also where can I pick up some carbide bits at for a twister? I am around Ohio. Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A local tooling shop should be able to sharpen it for you... and get you carbide bits. Or try McMaster-Carr at www.mcmaster.com


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

here is the page from mcmaster-carr

http://www.mcmaster.com/catalog/108/html/2327.html


----------



## big daddy brad (Nov 12, 2003)

carter diamond tool co
4475 hamann parkway
willoughby, ohio
44094
1-800-628-8665
ohio 216-946-7800


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

thanks for all your help guys


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

I got on McMaster- Carr and saw the bits but I am not sure on which bit to get if any one knows can you let me know the part number so I can order it Thanks


----------

